
Show HN: One click personal VPN server on DigitalOcean - danvittegleo
https://github.com/dan-v/dosxvpn
======
danvittegleo
This is a weekend project I started in light of the news that ISPs are now
able to sell your browsing history. I'm not a huge fan of random VPN
providers, and have been using a private VPS to run a VPN for a while now. I
decided to turn it into an app that deploys a VPN server on DigitalOcean with
automated OSX setup. The deployed VPN server includes automated updates of
both the OS and VPN software, so you don't need to worry about managing a
server. If you have OSX and a DigitalOcean account, grab the latest release
here and try it out:
[https://github.com/dan-v/dosxvpn/releases](https://github.com/dan-v/dosxvpn/releases)

------
raybb
This is only for OSX right?

~~~
danvittegleo
Yes indeed. The majority of it could run on any system as it's written in Go,
but the last portion dealing with VPN setup is OSX specific.

